# brick wall oven installation?



## willowtree (Mar 10, 2012)

I purchased a house with a beautiful brick fireplace.   On the back side, it has a double oven installed into the brick and (of course) is seems to be falling out.   The bottom is relatively flush but the top is 2 inches from the brick.  Most wall ovens just push in and are attached with screws.   This oven isn't anchored at the usual screw holes.
Was or is there an installation kit for installing into brick?   Should I just force it back where it should be or try to remove and reset it.


----------



## BridgeMan (Mar 16, 2012)

Pull it completely out, then determine what there is to positively anchor it in back into place.  If nothing is obvious where the oven's attachment holes are, you may have to pull some sheetrock and install a backer board lor two.Sounds like it might have been a "handyman-special," installed by someone who didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## BobAristide (Apr 12, 2012)

It might just need to be shimmed. Do you see any spaces at the bottom front that may have moved? I would avoid drilling into brick if possible.


----------

